# apache2 statet nicht (libgdbm.so.3)

## Gladdle

Mein Apache2 lässtsich nicht starten, ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```
 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 130 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: libgdbm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start
```

Ein "revdep-rebuild" habe ich durchlaufen lassen, ohne Erfolg, jedoch lassen sich die beiden Packete nicht emergen:

```
 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 5% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/blender-bin-2.5 (requires libGLEW.so.1.6)

[ 78% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/php5.2/apache2/libphp5.so (requires libgdbm.so.3)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/php5.2/bin/php (requires libgdbm.so.3)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/php5.2/bin/php-cgi (requires libgdbm.so.3)

[ 99% ]  *   broken /usr/sbin/wifiscanner (requires libwiretap.so.0

libwsutil.so.0)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/bin/blender-bin-2.5 -> media-gfx/blender

 *   /usr/lib64/php5.2/apache2/libphp5.so -> dev-lang/php

 *   /usr/lib64/php5.2/bin/php -> dev-lang/php

 *   /usr/lib64/php5.2/bin/php-cgi -> dev-lang/php

 *   /usr/sbin/wifiscanner -> net-wireless/wifiscanner

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot  --pretend media-gfx/blender:2.5 net-wireless/wifiscanner:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wifiscanner-1.0.1-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/blender-2.57-r1 

 * Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

Blender bricht gleich mit folgendem ab: 

```
*** Gentoo sanity check failed! ***

*** libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch! ***

*** (libtool.m4 = 1.5.20, ltmain.sh = ) ***
```

wifiscanner mit folgendem:

```
source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c: In function ‘ffmpeg_property_add’:

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:1104:9: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘int’ from type ‘const union <anonymous>’

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:1109:9: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘float’ from type ‘const union <anonymous>’

scons: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.57-r1/work/build/linux2/source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.o] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.
```

So wie bekomme ich diesen Versions mismatch weg und wie bekomme ich die libgdbm.so.3? Ein re-emergen von libidn hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht. Oder habe ich mein Sytem komplett zerschossen?

----------

## Gladdle

Ich doof ... oder übermüdet ... oder beides:

eselect php list apache2:

```
  [1]   php5.2 *

  [2]   php5.3
```

eselect php set apache2 2 - und nun funktioniert es. re-emergen des php5.2 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen. Aber warum erkennt "revdep-rebuild" das Packet nicht?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., beachte das dev-lang/php:5.2 inzwischen hart maskiert ist. Vermutlich wäre es besser ein Update auf die aktuell stable Version php-5.3.8 vorzunehmen.

Bezüglich blender siehe zb auch Bug 374339 - media-gfx/blender-2.57-r1: fails to building ffmpeg code 

----------

